# EMT-B OB Question...



## slawson (Jan 13, 2008)

I was working around some medics a few months ago and overheard dictation of a pregnancy history. It was something to the effect of A1G2 or something like that. It was supposed to depict the total number of live births vs total number of pregnancies.

Anyone have ANY idea what I am talking about?

Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2008)

They could be talking about an APGAR score. Each of the subsections of that scale gets a score of 0, 1, or 2.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 13, 2008)

Your example does sound like an Apgar score.

What I think you heard was the pregnancy history, which would have been described as, for example, G2P1.

G, for gravida, is the total number of pregnancies.
P, for para, is the number of live births.

According to this thread, the OB people split it up further.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, the letters and numbers are referring to the number of pregnancies, live births, and abortions in that order.  Most abortions before 20 weeks are spontaneous abortions or miscarriages.  A woman pregnant with her first child is called a "premagravita".

"G" = Gravita
"P" = Para
"A" = Aborta 

An OB's due date is known as the "EDC" - for Estimated Date of Confinement.

Hope this helps


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 13, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> ...An OB's due date is known as the "EDC" - for Estimated Date of Confinement.


Estimated Date of Confinement? I'd think Estimated Date of Release would be more appropriate!


----------



## TKO (Jan 13, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Estimated Date of Confinement? I'd think Estimated Date of Release would be more appropriate!



After mom delivers, where is she going to go?   That's the confinement!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2008)

TKO said:


> After mom delivers, where is she going to go?   That's the confinement!



I only served 23 years with time off for good behavior!


----------



## Dark Lord Medic (May 1, 2008)

slawson said:


> I was working around some medics a few months ago and overheard dictation of a pregnancy history. It was something to the effect of A1G2 or something like that. It was supposed to depict the total number of live births vs total number of pregnancies.
> 
> Anyone have ANY idea what I am talking about?
> 
> Thanks


I know this is long past the original question but I saw it in a google search so I had to join to answer 

like MSdeltaFLT said, it is used like this

G-4 P-0203

so G would stand for Gravida as in how many times pregnant including now. and P would stand for Para and be further defined into 4 categories

T=term births
P=preterm births (prior to 37 weeks gestation)
A=abortions
L=living children 


so the following 4 digits would represent her history of births.


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 15, 2008)

Im sure they were talking about Preg Hx; a for abortion p forl ive births


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 15, 2008)

When obtaining hx. of abortions; one should inquire about abortions; there are multiple types of abortions. If it was spontaneous (such a miscarriages) or therepautic such as ectopic (for medical reasons) or elective for birth control. 


R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 15, 2008)

Bare in mind when obtaining hx on abortions, depending on your pt demographics, they might not have a clue what you're talking about regarding abortions  To them you'll have miscarriages, ectopic pregnancies, and THEN you'll have abortions.  They might not know the difference.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 15, 2008)

Very true. I always inform them that the term "abortion" in the medical field has a broad definition and does NOT imply the usual term most is familiar with. Alike many other medical terms; that can be misinterpreted. 


R/r 911


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 21, 2008)

these terms all sound spanish to me- any particular reason why these are spanish and most medical terminology is latin?  (I know why medical term. is latin, just not sure why these are spanish)


----------



## Meursault (May 21, 2008)

They're Latin. The -a  ending is confusing you.
Anyone with more experience with the language care to give a definitive answer? They look like adjectives in 1st declension feminine singular, but I can't shake the fear that they're a more complex part of speech that I've  completely misread.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 21, 2008)

Ah. i think i misread one of the posts as primagrativa instead of premagrativa which lead me into a spanish mindset for the rest of the thread!  I only had 1 semester of latin a long time ago so I have no idea what declension it woud be in.

maybe 6th?


----------

